# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Same Table, Same File, Two Different Record Counts

## jjkatz23

I have a user who has two computers, one with Access 2007 and the other with Access 2010.  The database she uses is on a shared network drive.  She opens the same database (which I confirmed is the same copy) and the same table in that database, but gets a different record count in Access 2007 than in Access 2010.  No filtering is being applied.  What could cause this?

----------


## ted

As your data source is Access 2007 then recreate the table in Access 2010 using the Access 2007 data export.

----------


## jjkatz23

That's what I ended up doing.  Very strange, though.  It's the same data.  Doesn't instill confidence in MS Access.

----------

